# Map freeze/ Does not move with car



## Red Ryder (Aug 28, 2018)

Posted a Service Question on Tesla website about Map not tracking my movements- freezes on original view. e.g. The Google map view of my neighborhood. After I start out I'm on the map until I leave the initial view. Then nothing. I escalated the issue. My reply was " needs firmware update".

Let's hope it's the same firmware update as needed for my broken Climet Control ( see climate control not working thread)


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Red Ryder said:


> Posted a Service Question on Tesla website about Map not tracking my movements- freezes on original view. e.g. The Google map view of my neighborhood. After I start out I'm on the map until I leave the initial view. Then nothing. I escalated the issue. My reply was " needs firmware update".
> 
> Let's hope it's the same firmware update as needed for my broken Climet Control ( see climate control not working thread)


Are you aware that you need to touch the car icon (top icon of the three at the upper, right-hand corner of the map screen) to highlight it to get the map to follow the car?


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Red Ryder said:


> Posted a Service Question on Tesla website about Map not tracking my movements- freezes on original view. e.g. The Google map view of my neighborhood. After I start out I'm on the map until I leave the initial view. Then nothing. I escalated the issue. My reply was " needs firmware update".
> 
> Let's hope it's the same firmware update as needed for my broken Climet Control ( see climate control not working thread)


You have a lot of options on how the map is drawn in navigation, including on whether it stays centered on the car or just shows a static picture (another is whether the map keeps north "up" or follows the orientation of your car). So what you see as a bug ("freezing") is probably just be a feature ;-) Hit the circle icon on the screen on the edge of the map to change the map display mode.


----------



## Red Ryder (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks I have used the circle Icon to change orientation. I was not aware that you have to touch a car icon upper right to get the map to track the car. Is this something you need to do only once? Or every thine you drive?


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Red Ryder said:


> Thanks I have used the circle Icon to change orientation. I was not aware that you have to touch a car icon upper right to get the map to track the car. Is this something you need to do only once? Or every thine you drive?


I don't know what the car icon is on the upper right corner...I've never noticed it. I will have to check that out.

I usually just keep clicking the circle icon that @Bernard mentions until the map behaves the way I want it to (i.e. heading up, following the car).

Normally it remembers your preference, but if you scroll the map any, it will assume you want to have it stay on that portion of the map. And occasionally it gets into "North Up" mode...not really sure why, but I do occasionally have to switch it back. But normally it's stays the way I like it.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Red Ryder said:


> Thanks I have used the circle Icon to change orientation. I was not aware that you have to touch a car icon upper right to get the map to track the car. Is this something you need to do only once? Or every thine you drive?


Maybe I misunderstood because I was providing instructions to get the phone app map to track the car. For the cars center screen you set the map mode with the circular icon on the left side of the screen.


----------



## Red Ryder (Aug 28, 2018)

OK Thanks, yes my issue is with center screen. What confuses me is that both this issue and my climate control not working at all are said to be firmware issues but they still want me to bring the car to a service center. Can't i just download software updates myself?


----------

